# Emis Killa - "Maracanã", sarà la colonna sonora Mondiali Sky. Video.



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2014)

*Emis Killa - "Maracanã", sarà la colonna sonora Mondiali Sky. Video.*

Maracanã è la canzone di Emis Killa riguardante i Mondiali. Sarà anche la colonna sonora di Sky Sport. 


Video qua in basso per sentire la canzone.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2014)




----------



## DexMorgan (7 Giugno 2014)

Adoro Emis e questa canzone è azzeccatissima e stupenda. Grande emilietto!


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Giugno 2014)

Già la canzone ufficiale dei mondiali fa abbastanza pena, si dovevano pareggiare i conti.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (7 Giugno 2014)

Che cancro


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2014)

Come fa a piacere sta roba?


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Giugno 2014)

Mai ascoltato neanche una canzone di Emis Killa, però il ritornello ed il ritmo non mi dispiaciono affatto (il resto, vabbè, non commento  )

Comunque si sa che per i Mondiali ci vuole la truzzata, dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2014)

la canzone dei mondiali sarà questa... già sabato sera ci hanno spaccato le balle per 20 minuti.. ha vinto con questo pezzo.. piaccia o meno ( a me no ) il pezzo piace . Ebbravo Emiliano


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2014)

Che vi dicevo ???


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2014)

Neanche a me fa impazzire.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Giugno 2014)

Emis killa 10 commenti (il mio compreso) ed i Subsonica appena 1...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Giugno 2014)

vabbe ci sta, si sente anche di peggio ultimamente..


----------

